# !!!!! فزورة علمية !!!!!



## أمير صبحي (1 مارس 2009)

we have the follwing engine components assemply >>>​
1-engine cylinder 
2- piston
3-connecting rod
4- crankshaft​
how can you reduce the crank shaft radius without any changes in the components given and thier geometry​ :72::81: :72: 

 --the answer will be provided--
​​


----------



## طارق سليمان (2 مارس 2009)

*We have the following engine components assembly >>>*​



*1-engine cylinder *​

*2- piston​*
*3-connecting rod*
*4- crankshaft*​ 

*how can you reduce the crank shaft radius without any changes in the other components and their geometry*​ 
فزورة فعلا


----------



## commander 15 (2 مارس 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> we have the follwing engine components assemply >>>​
> 
> 1-engine cylinder
> 2- piston
> ...


----------



## أمير صبحي (2 مارس 2009)

*الى راغبي العربي*



commander 15 قال:


> أمير صبحي قال:
> 
> 
> > we have the follwing engine components assemply >>>​
> ...


----------



## commander 15 (2 مارس 2009)

استاذي كلامك صحيح النص لا يحتاج ترجمة ولكن لاحظ الفرق بين نصك ونص المشاركة رقم 2
هذا نصك
how can you reduce the crank shaft radius without any changes in the components given and thier geometry
و هذا ا لنص رقم2
how can you *reduce the crank shaft radius** without any changes in the other components and their geometry*

اشكرك 
:81: :81:


----------



## commander 15 (2 مارس 2009)

يا امير صراحة عجبتني:7: كلمة فزورة علمية 
اذا كنت تقصد تقليل قطر الدائرة التي يحدثها عامود الكرنك اثناء دورانه دون اي تغيير في مواصفات العامود فإن ذلك لايمكن:70: هذا في حالة التجميع المتعارف عليه وتثبيت عامود الكرنك على كراسي ثابتة كما هو متبع 
اما غير ذلك مثل ان تقوم بتركيب العامود على كراسي متحركة :18: فذلك شيء آخر
ومنكم نستفيد :85:
والله اعلم


----------



## شريف ميهوب (3 مارس 2009)

*ممكن يكون حل*

أنا مش عارف قصدك أيه بالضبط بس لو أنت عايز تقلل قطر الـ " crank shaft " مع ثبات باقي 

المكونات يبقي اللعب الوحيد قدامك في السبيكة ..... 

بس لو أنت غيرت في أبعاده أيه اللي يضمنلك أنه هيستحمل الاجهادات لانها ثابتة ومحسوبة للابعاد الاساسية ؟ 

تحياااااااتي


----------



## commander 15 (3 مارس 2009)

شريف ميهوب قال:


> أنا مش عارف قصدك أيه بالضبط بس لو أنت عايز تقلل قطر الـ " crank shaft " مع ثبات باقي
> 
> المكونات يبقي اللعب الوحيد قدامك في السبيكة .....
> 
> ...


 مرحبا استاذ سعدنا بمشاركتك :7:


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 مارس 2009)

الحل: ان كل عمود كرنك لة سماحيات لاجراء عملية خراطة لة بقيم معينة حتى لايحدث تاثر لة من حيث الجهادات المصمم على تحملها.


----------



## laith majali (4 مارس 2009)

*that it is*

]but bearing the inner race's radius equal the crank shaft radius and the outer race's radius equal the connecting rod hole radius


----------



## شريف ميهوب (4 مارس 2009)

هل هذه الفزورة لها حل أم لا ؟

وهل كل هذا الكلام الذي قيل صحيح أم أنها إجتهادات؟


تحياااااتي


----------



## laith majali (4 مارس 2009)

I think that there is only one solution for that , which is the bearing *


----------



## commander 15 (4 مارس 2009)

laith majali قال:


> I think that there is only one solution for that , which is the bearing *


 
:28::28::28:
i think so:81:


----------



## أمير صبحي (4 مارس 2009)

................................شكرا للمجتهدين ..............................


 لكن الحل لم يذكر بعد​


----------



## ابو بيدو (5 مارس 2009)

اذا قللنا قطر عامود المرفق المتصل بعامود الكرنك يمكننا تقليل قطر عامود الكرنك ..... ولكن لازم بالحسابات لاجل الاجهادات!!!!
والله اعلى واعلم
مشكورييييين


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (5 مارس 2009)

*رد ع المهندس امير*

بس ياريس امير احنا ممكن نستخدم piston rod
عشان تقلل قطر الكرانك يبقي لازم تركب pistonrod وده طبعا هيركب مع ثبات الاجزاء الاخري كلياََ

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

ايه هو الحل اخر رمضان و اللا ايه
حد يحل بقى
ده كورومبو اسهل من كده


----------



## مجدي حسين المصري (8 مارس 2009)

i think that the solution will be in the angle of the piston what i mean we can change the the piston positin with lettel angle lets say alpha and then the strock of the piston will change 
i think that this idea used in the star and v engine which had more than 6 cylenders and at the end 
allah a3lam​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

http://cars-club.maktoob.com/vb/t25319.html


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

الرابط لتوضيح مكونات المحرك بالصور لنفهم اولا تكوين المحرك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اولا خطوات اعادة بناء المحرك:
الفكرة من اعادة هيكلة المحرك هو دراسة كل جزء على حدة من اجزاء المحرك و محوالة دراسة امكانية تحسين ادائه بطريقة لا تاثر على عمره الافتراضى ,وسندرس اولا سعة المحرك و امكانية تكبير سعته اللترية.


ماهى سعة المحرك؟

لحساب سعة المحرك يجب علينا ان نعرف بعض المصطلحات الاساسية:
1-Bore هو قطر سليندر المحرك اسطوانى الشكل.
2-Stroke المسافة الطولية بين اعلى نقطة يصل اليهاالبستم فى اثناء رحلة صعوده

ثانيا: تعديل انظمة الضخ:

علمنا ان الصمامات (valves) هى المسؤلة عن ادخال خليط الهواء و الوقود الى المحرك ولكنها فعليا ليست الا بوابات تعلق و تفتح و ليست مسؤلة عن ضخ خليط الوقود و الهواء ,و القطعة الاساسية المسؤلة عن كمية الخليط الداخل الى المحرك هى ال throttle body وهذه القطعة تاتى فى معظم المحركات بفتحة واحدة و تكون صغيرة نسبيا و تستطيع ان تغييرها بواحدة ذات فتحة اكبر او فتحتين ذو حجم كبير,
فكلما زاد حجم فتحة الThrottle body كلما زادت نسبة خليط الوقود و الهواء الداخلة الى المحرك مما يعنى انفجار اقوى والحصول على قوة حصانية اكبر,
طبعا يراعى عند تعديل تظام الضخ تغيير القطع الاتية:

1-مضخة الوقود (Fuel pump) باخرى ذات قوة ضغط و دفع اكبر (فما فائد تغيير الthrottle body باخر اكبر والوقود المضخوخ اليه نسبته ضعيفة؟



2-تغيير رشاشت الوقود (فى حالة المحركات التى تعمل بتقنية حقن الوقود (Injection) ) ( فما الفائدة من تعديل نظام الضخ باكمله وفى النهاية الرشاشات لا تضخ الا كمية معينة من القود).

يختلف هذا النوع عن ال throttle body العادى بانه لا ياتى واحدا فقط للمحرك بل انه ياتى بعدد اسطوانات المحرك ,بمعنى:
اننا سنحصل على 6 throttle body للمجرك ذو ال6 اسطوانات والذى سيرفع من سرعة تجاوب المحرك بشكل كبيير (Smooth engine) و هذا النظام مطبق فى الكثير من المحركات الناجحة مثل محركات الBMW من طراز M3 .



TDC (top dead center) و ادنى نقطة يصل اليها و الى يطلق عليها BDC (Bottom dead center)

ولمعرفة
حجم الازاحة الناتج عن السلندر الواحد= 
(Bore)(Bore) *Stroke*pi/4
مع العلم ان pi/4 هو ثابت رياضى يساوى
كما يجب ان يراعى ان تقوم بادخال قيم ال bore و ال stroke بالسنتيمتر حتى تحصل على الازاحة بوحدة CC ( Cubic per centimeters)

ولمعرفة الحجم الكلى لسعة المحرك او الازاحة الكلية للمحرك:
الازاحة الناتجة عن السلندر الواحد * عدد السلندرات.






كيف يمككنا تكبير المحرك او تكبيير سعة المحرك:

بعد علمنا بالمعادلة الرياضية الازمة لحساب الازاحة الكلية للمحرك وجدنا ان القيم المؤثرة فى هذه المعادلة هى قيم قطر السلندر Bore و المسافة الطولية التى يتحرك بها البستم stroke و بتكبير قيمهم نستطيع زيادة السعة اللترية للمجرك مما سيعنى جرق نسبة اكبر من خليط الوقود و الهواء و الذى سينتج عن ذلك قوة حصانية زائدة 
وسنستعرض معا طرق التعديل فى هذه النقطة.

اولى طرق تكبيير سعة المحرك هى تكبيير قطر السلندر عن طرق خراطة جزء يسيير من جدار السلندر و لكن هذه العملية يجب ان تتم بدراية و حذز حتى لا يدمر بلوك المحرك و تستطيع ان تقوم بمعرفة القدر الذى تستكيع ان تخرطه بعد دراسة بلوك محركك .
الطريقة الاسهل و الاكثر امنا و شيوعا هى تكبيير المسافة الطولية التى يتحركها البستم صعودا و نزولا( Stroke) وتستطيع ذلك عن طرييق تغيير العمود الواصل بين البستم و عمود الكرنك بمقاس اخر وتوفر شركات التعديل Kits كاملة تشمل العمود الموصل connecting rod مع بساتم تتحمل الضغط العالى مع عمود كرنك جديد 
و مثال لفهم هذه الkit

مثلا توفر شركة Toda Racing مجموعة stroker kit لمحركات هوندا من طراز b16a ذو سعة 1600 سي سي و المنتشر بين معدلين سيارات هوندا فى مصر قادر على رفع سعة المحرك الى 1800 سي سي تقريبا و ذلك عن طريق زيادة طول الstorke من 77.4 ملى متر الى 87.2 ملى متر و تشمل هذه المجموعة على بساتم تتحمل الضغط العالى Forged piston وعمود كرنك جديد مع العواميد الموصلة من الكرنك الى البساتم (Connecting rods) .

منقووووووووووووللل


----------



## MUSLEM H (8 مارس 2009)

صحيح اشلون ارجو الجواب


----------



## هيثم حلمى (9 مارس 2009)

*إجابة................*

تم الغاء المشاركة بطلب من كاتبها.


----------



## render (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي شكرأ على الموضوع والمعلومات .
ولاكن اخي انت تعرف ان عمود المرفق له طبقة صعلابه خارجيه فقط به فتحات للتزيت فهذه الفكره
هي نظريه فقط وليس علميه او فزوره كما قلت لايمكن تطبيقها على الواقع


----------



## أمير صبحي (14 مارس 2009)

*........ إجابه الفزورة العلمية ..........*

 في البدايه ..............

 أتوجه بالشكر لكل من ساهم بمشاركه فى هذا الموضوع & وكذلك للساده المشرفين 
 وأتمنى دوام التواصل. 
:84: شكرا جزيلا :84:

إجابه الفزورة ............

في بدايه الحل لابد وأن نذكر انه من نص الفزورة فانه بديهيا ان الحل لابد وان يتضمن إضافه جزء أو مكون لهذه التجميعة أظن ذلك واضح فنيا للاخوة المهندسين .

ولكن ما هو هذا المكون ؟

انه بالفعل ما يسمى ب piston rod 

( أعتقد الاخ المهندس أحمد الغرباوي قد أشار اليه اسما دون توضيح ...... أشكرك ......) 


وللتوضيح ......

 فإن هذا الجزء هو عبارة عن قضيب صغير يثبت بين ال piston &connecting rod بحيث 

طرفه الموصل بالمكبس مثبت والطرف الاخر هو مفصل حر .

وبذلك نستطيع تقليل قطر عمود الكرنك المستخدم .

ونوضح.....

ان هذا الحل ليس نظريا وانما يستخدم عمليا وخاصه فى محركات الديزل وهذا لان

فى هذه المحركات يكون طول الشوط كبير وهذا يتطلب قطر كبير بالتناظر لعمود الكرنك

لذا يستخدم ال piston rod فى معظم هذه المحركات . وهو له أشكال ومواصفات معينه 

تبعا لظروف تشغيل المحرك.

وكمثال لاشكال هذا الجزء :-






http://www.dmiglobal.com/photos/drechsler%204.JPG


.......... :56: ....... أكرر شكري وأتمنى الاستفاده ودوام التواصل ....... :56: .......... والله أعلم من الجميع 


السلام عليكم​


----------



## مهندس أكرم (24 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك 

معلومة جديدة 


الله يحفظك


----------



## مهندس ه (28 يوليو 2009)

by reducing diamter of bearing


----------



## محمود العرب (30 يوليو 2009)

قلل القطر كما تحب ان تقلل ولكن الاهم ان تراعى الاجهادات الواقعة على كل جزء ومع ذلك فستبقى التجميعة كما هى


----------

